# is it possible to order a product from amazon.com using Indian debit card



## josin (Oct 6, 2013)

I have an Axis bank (visa) debit card. I want to buy a headphone from amazon.com ( USA). Is it possible to do so?
will they accept Indian debit cards? If not what are my other options?


----------



## debarshi (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: is it possible to order a product from amazone.com using Indian debit card*

Credit Cards will be your best bet..... I think amazon.com will accept International (MasterCard/Visa) Debit cards, it should

OR you can try out the VCC option....


----------



## Dushie (Oct 6, 2013)

I have been using my citibank and standa4d chartered credit cards and they worknfine.


----------

